# Can MK 677 make you look weird in the face?



## Mrhaircut33 (Oct 18, 2018)

I really want to run it but don’t want to risk making my facial harmony worse


----------



## Zesto (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd like to know this too.

I heard from @UBER it was good for SkinMaxxing.


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Oct 18, 2018)

Zesto said:


> I'd like to know this too.
> 
> I heard from @UBER it was good for SkinMaxxing.


Well I guess we will both Await for responses  I’m talking bone structure more so than skin tone though


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 18, 2018)

it can just cause bloat. i don't think its strong enouch to change ur bones


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Oct 18, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> it can just cause bloat. i don't think its strong enouch to change ur bones


I heard that it can change ur bones... fact or fiction


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> I really want to run it but don’t want to risk making my facial harmony worse


Bump


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2018)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> Bump


over for bumpcels


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

its not like youre injecting insame amounts of hgh, mk677 doesnt have the power to make bones grow that much to affect facial harmony


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Oct 20, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> its not like youre injecting insame amounts of hgh, mk677 doesnt have the power to make bones grow that much to affect facial harmony


insame


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 9, 2019)

i was just going to buy mk677 from online
any trusted brand that ship to asia?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

fobos said:


> bump


No it won't affect.
May have water retention at the start but that's it.


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> i was just going to buy mk677 from online
> any trusted brand that ship to asia?


Try Sarms4You



Extra Chromosome said:


> No it won't affect.
> May have water retention at the start but that's it.


Is it better for building muscle compared to peptides?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

fobos said:


> Try Sarms4You
> 
> 
> Is it better for building muscle compared to peptides?


I don't think so. CJC DAC ran alone mogs the shit out of mk677.


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I don't think so. CJC DAC ran alone mogs the shit out of mk677.


So why is it so expensive lmao


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

fobos said:


> So why is it so expensive lmao


Price =\= effectiveness.


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Price =\= effectiveness.


So many Jews out there


----------



## wannaimprove (Mar 9, 2019)

it will bloat the fk out of you at higher doses


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I don't think so. CJC DAC ran alone mogs the shit out of mk677.


Nah the two are not the same thing and have different mechanisms of action so you can't really compare the two. If you pair them however you're going to get really good results. And no you fucking retards it doesn't distort your face


----------



## Madness (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nah the two are not the same thing and have different mechanisms of action so you can't really compare the two. If you pair them however you're going to get really good results. And no you fucking retards it doesn't distort your face


This thread is basically 5 months old


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nah the two are not the same thing and have different mechanisms of action so you can't really compare the two. If you pair them however you're going to get really good results. And no you fucking retards it doesn't distort your face











Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone (GH) and Insulin-Like Growth Factor I Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-Acting Analog of GH-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults


Abstract. Context: Therapeutic use of GHRH to enhance GH secretion is limited by its short duration of action.Objective: The objective of this study was to exam




academic.oup.com




Mk677 does less gh and igf-1 release than cjc dac


----------



## fobos (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nah the two are not the same thing and have different mechanisms of action so you can't really compare the two. If you pair them however you're going to get really good results. And no you fucking retards it doesn't distort your face


is the bloat worth it tho


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone (GH) and Insulin-Like Growth Factor I Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-Acting Analog of GH-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults
> 
> 
> Abstract. Context: Therapeutic use of GHRH to enhance GH secretion is limited by its short duration of action.Objective: The objective of this study was to exam
> ...


Yeah because cjc is a ghrh peptide and mk isn't lol. But yes obv injectible peptides mog oral ones


fobos said:


> is the bloat worth it tho


I haven't experienced any bloat on MK so far. But my face is pretty anti bloat even at high body fat percentages like I'm at now


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone (GH) and Insulin-Like Growth Factor I Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-Acting Analog of GH-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults
> 
> 
> Abstract. Context: Therapeutic use of GHRH to enhance GH secretion is limited by its short duration of action.Objective: The objective of this study was to exam
> ...


i was taking hexarelin and cjc and mk677 at the same time, my skin was god mode fat loss was legendary and there was no bloat, instead my face was leanasfuark


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i was taking hexarelin and cjc and mk677 at the same time, my skin was god mode fat loss was legendary and there was no bloat, instead my face was leanasfuark


That is good to hear. Some people get bloat.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> That is good to hear. Some people get bloat.


when i first took it the first two weeks the bloat was hell, but after a while my body probably fixed the fat distribution, my whole face looked different


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 9, 2019)

lmao who orders mk 677 for skin maxxing, it's all about growing your skull and hands nigga!


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 10, 2019)

acromegaly mfa


----------



## fobos (Mar 10, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> lmao who orders mk 677 for skin maxxing, it's all about growing your skull and hands nigga!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28394


I ain't growing shit at 21 unless I get acromegaly


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 10, 2019)

it gives u cancer bro


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 10, 2019)

.


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 30, 2019)

I think it grew my nose when I took it last year, srsly.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes.

It makes you want to eat more and since you are probably a lazy fuck that doesn't work out you will become fat and try to kill yourself by roping but the rope would not be able to handle your weight. After that thinking that you have found the light and God saved you, become a devoted Christian but then you end up becoming a drug addict or marrying a bitch from the church and raising fat kids.


----------

